
​Docker has a business plan headache - rayascott
http://www.zdnet.com/article/docker-has-a-business-plan-headache/
======
http-teapot
Isn't the pricing a little high to start with?

[https://www.docker.com/pricing](https://www.docker.com/pricing)

The basic enterprise edition is about $62 per node per month and standard
edition is double that.

~~~
scottjg
admittedly not exactly the same product, but certainly in the same ballpark
(server consolidation/management), compare the price to VMware vSphere, a
hypervisor for servers. Standard edition starts at 995$/year (83$/mo) per
physical CPU.

vSphere is an older, more mature, and more featureful product, but the core
value prop is the same: save capital expense by consolidating your services
into fewer physical servers, with improved manageability, through
virtualization. arguably, docker can enable denser consolidation because
virtual machines have typically higher cpu and memory overhead compared to
containers. so comparatively maybe docker is underpriced?

~~~
toomuchtodo
The underlying Docker fundamentals are open source (lxc containers). Google
gives away better orchestration with Kubernetes (and cloud providers are
rapidly adopting it). RedHat bought CoreOS. Doesn’t leave much value prop for
Docker.

~~~
flamemyst
redhat also have openshift for on premise enterprise kubernetes platform.

